# Crufts 2016



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Its that time of year again and we will be there on Gundog Day with the Goldens of course :smooch: ... is anyone else going!? :crossfing


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Wish we could go to Crufts this year, but it is a long swim from Florida! We'll be waiting to hear from Manny about his adventures at Crufts 2016.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck Elly and to anyone who is attending this year. I'll be watching on tv, I look forward to seeing all your great photos and hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck Elly. I hope you have good weather for the drive up to the NEC. I will also be watching on TV and will try youtube this year as maybe there is more coverage of the judging. I have friends (2 brothers) both judging Nordic breeds in the Working Group this year so will try to watch them too. Their Mother bred my first Basset Hound bitch which was one of the foundations of my kennel in the 80s.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck Miss Elly, have fun.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wishing you the best, Elly! Keep us all posted!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*Crufts Results*

Another year of Goldens at Crufts is complete. Though I am stuck in the U.S. I have many FB friends in Europe so I get to see the phone videos of the judging. I really wish they posted video of the breed judging. It would be so nice for everyone to be able to see the wide range of golden shades in the ring not to mention the high quality of the structure of these dogs. 

Best of Breed and Best Bitch winner Linirgor Luv Song JW (pictured below)
Best Dog winner Xanthos Ferrari JW (pictured below)
Best Puppy winner Zenevieva North Atlantic Drift (no picture available)
Congratulations to all the winners!

For any one interested full Golden results are here Crufts 2016 Results |
Though there is not breed video, the Gundog Group can be seen here including the Golden BOB, Song https://youtu.be/3qfpkcCSJ2M


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're both beautiful, thanks for posting their pictures.


----------



## Goldengirl2016 (Jan 7, 2016)

I was the tired lady with a baby sitting ringside at Crufts. The dogs were so beautiful. Love the Best of Puppy Malachai!


----------



## Goldengirl2016 (Jan 7, 2016)

If anybody wants to see the North Atlantic Drift puppy I have several of him. From what I saw he probably would have beaten the Dog if he had been stacked right. Another judge came up after that and told the handler she needed to stack his feet right and he would have won.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Goldengirl2016 said:


> If anybody wants to see the North Atlantic Drift puppy I have several of him. From what I saw he probably would have beaten the Dog if he had been stacked right. Another judge came up after that and told the handler she needed to stack his feet right and he would have won.



Oh yes that would be lovely!
There were some very nice puppies this year, I only watched the dogs but fell in love with a few! Some seemed very mature for their age though, Manny looked more fitting for the class than some! He's always our baby, lol. I wonder if we saw you or if you are in any of my photos, were you mainly around the dog ring 
or bitches?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goldengirl2016 said:


> If anybody wants to see the North Atlantic Drift puppy I have several of him. From what I saw he probably would have beaten the Dog if he had been stacked right. Another judge came up after that and told the handler she needed to stack his feet right and he would have won.


He is in Australia now as I understand it.


----------

